# Nursing licenses from US to Oz



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello all!

Well, it only took 2 months to get my visa to live in Australia (from the US), but it has taken 15 months and I still don't have my license to be a nurse here!! Has anyone else had this problem? 
I have learned a lot about the process...the long,...grueling process. If you need some advice about this process, I am glad to give it. Maybe it will help someone else to not have to go through what I have went through.
Cheers,
Kristi


----------



## Nurse4Hire (Jul 13, 2015)

I am looking into getting my license transferred from California to Australia. Any information you can give me would be great! The immigration and government websites can be quite confusing!


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

*Rn to OZ*

There are 8 criteria that you have to meet to get your license here in Oz. The one criteria that some have a problem with is the 800 hours of clinical workplace hours (experience). This is ONLY clinical placement within your nursing program, not work experience. Some schools don't offer over (or even near) 800 hours of placement. The Australian nursing board doesn't care if you have been a nurse for 20 years. They only care about what you did in your nursing program. 
You will have to have detailed, and I mean DETAILED, information regarding every aspect of the courses you took. If you would like you can private message me with your email and I can give you more info.
Cheers,
Kris


----------



## Nurse4Hire (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah I would love that, but I don't think my account will let me PM yet (something about being new to the forum) but if you PM me, I will reply with my email. I went to UTHealth Houston SON. It was a very vigorous program, with LOTS of clinical hours, but not sure about 800 hours. Thanks for the info!


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

by 800 clinical hours experience, does that refer to any clinical experience? for example I took my BSN course here in the Philippines, will that be acknowledged? or do I have to study again there in Australia?


----------

